# Databases > SQL Sql dba resume

## Rohini Kumar

hello, i need some objectives and responsibilities about sql dba

----------


## debasisdas

Simply they are supposed to take care of and are responsible for any issue in database.

----------


## krishnaindia2007

The following are the responsibilities of DBA

Installing and upgrading the Oracle Database server and application tools 
Allocating system storage and planning future storage requirements for the database system 
Creating primary database storage structures (tablespaces) after application developers have designed an application 
Creating primary objects (tables, views, indexes) once application developers have designed an application 
Modifying the database structure, as necessary, from information given by application developers 
Enrolling users and maintaining system security 
Ensuring compliance with Oracle license agreements 
Controlling and monitoring user access to the database 
Monitoring and optimizing the performance of the database 
Planning for backup and recovery of database information 
Maintaining archived data on tape 
Backing up and restoring the database 
Contacting Oracle for technical support

----------

